# Wanting a Food Sealer Kit??



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.hsn.com/products/wolfgang-puck-food-sealer-kit/6891960

I paid $50 for mine.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I got my FS Game Saver with bags and 2 jar sealer for $100.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sure seems like a good deal. My FoodSaver was free (Christmas gift), but if I did not have a FS I would seriously consider one of those for the $.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Sure seems like a good deal. My FoodSaver was free (Christmas gift), but if I did not have a FS I would seriously consider one of those for the $.


Well, it only came with 20 bags, two sizes, and the accessory cord.
I got the regular lid sealer only from Amazon for $10 because I am trying to break away from wide mouth jars and lids...I said trying.
But, yes, if I needed a backup- and it is wise to have one- this would be the one for me.


----------



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

We love our foodsaver. since we grind our own beef and put up other meats in bulk it has paid for itself many times over. Another great use for it is packing medical supplies, I prep different kits and then vacuum seal them to save space in my aid bag plus it keeps unnecessary dirt off the med supplies. We only use the foodsaver heat seal roll, so we can create the size of bag we need for the job.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

We had a Wolfgang Puck one that I got from Overstock and it drove me crazy with issues. Did my research and picked up a Food saver from BJS and love it. Got the jar sealing attachments from amazon (wide mouth and regular) and they work great. I would say the Foodsaver paid for itself the first summer I had it.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Love my FoodSaver & the jar attachments. I also only use the rolls (not the pre-cut bags), so I can adjust the size of the bag for whatever I'm saving. I know it's more than paid for itself on not having to throw out bad cheese and I love being able to buy in bulk and save in smaller sizes.

I do a lot of dehydrating and store in jars so I can open & re-seal at will. I had problems with the jar attachment at first, but I put 2 lids on and it generally always works. I really like being able to re-use jar lids.

Also, bought a hand operated, automotive vacuum pump (for doing brakes -- one of the nicer brass ones from Harbor Freight) so I can seal jars when the power goes off. It's amazing how well that works.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

tleeh1 said:


> Love my FoodSaver & the jar attachments. I also only use the rolls (not the pre-cut bags), so I can adjust the size of the bag for whatever I'm saving. I know it's more than paid for itself on not having to throw out bad cheese and I love being able to buy in bulk and save in smaller sizes.
> 
> I do a lot of dehydrating and store in jars so I can open & re-seal at will. I had problems with the jar attachment at first, but I put 2 lids on and it generally always works. I really like being able to re-use jar lids.
> 
> .


I'll try the 2 lids; I sometimes have to try several times for cappuccino, powdered popcorn salt and such.
Thanks.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I do the two lids, too. I've got a dinged up one that I keep in the drawer just for sealer use. When I seal, the dinged up lid goes on top, with a fresh one on the jar. It almost always does the trick, the bottom lid sticks on the jar, and the top lid is loose. Occasionally the top lid sticks, too, and I have to nudge or pry it off, which is why I use the same one for the top lid, since nudging and prying can warp it a little.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks, guys.:kiss:


----------

